# To excited to wait for the surprise!



## FNG (22 Oct 2005)

So what's it like when you first walk off that bus and are so (kindly greeted) by your drill sgt?.....I just watched some vid's on the US Marines web site( rather entertaining) and was just hoping for a warm rececption as well. Almost made it seem like volenteering for jail time.Don't get me wrong i know what i signed up for, just wondering what everyone's first thought was when the DS jumped right in your face screaming, YOUR MINE NOW MAGGOT, lol.....let's hear about it eh!


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (22 Oct 2005)

> Don't get me wrong i know what i signed up for



You obviously don't - the CF is nothing like that.  Look here:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/accueil/index_e.asp

The USMC is entirely different.


----------



## ab136 (22 Oct 2005)

_Almost made it seem like volunteering for jail time._

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jaxson (22 Oct 2005)

"so what's it like when you first walk off that bus and are so (kindly greeted) by your drill sgt?.....I just watched some vid's on the US Marines web site"

Why watch american army videos, when your going into the Canadian army?, things will be different.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (23 Oct 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> You obviously don't - the CF is nothing like that.  Look here:
> 
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/accueil/index_e.asp
> 
> The USMC is entirely different.



Look at the pictures from the IAP course... particularly the drill pictures. Theres one with someone standing easy with a rifle and having the wrong hand on top... and another of someone presenting arms with his ejection port open


----------



## FNG (24 Oct 2005)

You guys are making the CF seem like a trip to Disneyland compared to the marines! lol....The marines do look fun though.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Oct 2005)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Look at the pictures from the IAP course... particularly the drill pictures. Theres one with someone standing easy with a rifle and having the wrong hand on top... and another of someone presenting arms with his ejection port open


Looks like you are a candidate for Recce.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (24 Oct 2005)

> You guys are making the CF seem like a trip to Disneyland compared to the marines! lol....The marines do look fun though.



No... we're simply saying that the CF does things differently.



> Looks like you are a candidate for Recce.



Whats that supposed to mean?

I do like recces though  ;D


----------



## CdnArtyWife (24 Oct 2005)

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> No... we're simply saying that the CF does things differently.
> 
> Whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> I do like recces though   ;D



I believe it was because you were observant enough to notice such small details....which I believe would be a fine quality for someone doing Recce...


----------



## 23007 (24 Oct 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> So what's it like when you first walk off that bus and are so (kindly greeted) by your drill sgt



I do remember when I did BOTC that when we arrived to St. Jean via bus from the Mtl airport the Sergeant stood up at the front and said "Welcome to the Mega, my name is Sgt. Whatever, you can call me by my first name...Sergeant!"

But really, if you want to join the Canadian Forces read and watch videos about the CF. Don't look at the US...you might as well look at training videos of the Taliban training camps...its just as relevent


----------



## Wolfe (25 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> 'sit up straight...your in the military now esti-tabernac!".   ;D



hhahahahahah sorry that is funny...... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jaxson (25 Oct 2005)

"your in the military now esti-tabernac"

You estonian?


----------



## D-n-A (25 Oct 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> "your in the military now esti-tabernac"
> 
> You estonian?



esti tabarnac is french


----------



## 23007 (25 Oct 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> You estonian?



Thats hilarious :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Oct 2005)

FNG said:
			
		

> You guys are making the CF seem like a trip to Disneyland compared to the marines! lol....The marines do look fun though.



Go ahead....point that opinion out to your platoon staff, I am sure your course mates will "personally" thank you for it later. :


----------



## FNG (25 Oct 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Go ahead....point that opinion out to your platoon staff, I am sure your course mates will "personally" thank you for it later. :


  Yeeeeeaaaahhhhh.........I'll get right on that one.   :


----------



## FNG (27 Oct 2005)

I just noticed this. Whats with your hard-on for the marines?

  LOL......I just see and hear so much about them , and feel they deserve alot of respect.


----------



## spud (27 Oct 2005)

LOL......I just see and hear so much about them , and feel they deserve alot of respect. 

If you have worked with our Canadian military people any, you would notice that they deserve just as much respect as the Marines. And if you worked with the American Military (I have - five years) you would notice that our military members deserve even more respect.


----------



## 23007 (27 Oct 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> LOL......I just see and hear so much about them , and feel they deserve alot of respect.
> 
> If you have worked with our Canadian military people any, you would notice that they deserve just as much respect as the Marines. And if you worked with the American Military (I have - five years) you would notice that our military members deserve even more respect.



I agree 110% with this statement. You hit the nail right on the head spud


----------



## FNG (27 Oct 2005)

Holy shit guys.   Never did I say cf members don't deserve respect. Stop twisting words and incinuating BS.  If i thought otherwise i'd be going for a citizenship change and joining the marines instead of the CF. 
 I know it's hard to read tone on these forums so no bad blood, or disrespect to our troops, Looking forward to becoming a member of our armed forces, see you there.


----------



## acclenticularis (27 Oct 2005)

Is respect for the US military and Cdn military mutually exclusive?  Some people sound a little defensive.


----------



## Wolfe (30 Oct 2005)

Just some information i got from a friend who served with the U.S. army and the Canadian army (Exchange), in the U.S. if it gets under a certain temperature (too cold) the training is cancelled, here in Canada even if its -40 c you will have too dig a trench....even if there is ice everywhere...just find a way how to dig it.

Wolf


----------



## paracowboy (30 Oct 2005)

acclenticularis said:
			
		

> Is respect for the US military and Cdn military mutually exclusive?


only amongst morons.


----------



## Gouki (30 Oct 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just some information i got from a friend who served with the U.S. army and the Canadian army (Exchange), in the U.S. if it gets under a certain temperature (too cold) the training is cancelled, here in Canada even if its -40 c you will have too dig a trench....even if there is ice everywhere...just find a way how to dig it.
> 
> Wolf



Might want to wait until you're out of basic and finished your battle school to begin to say such things, because a friend of mine who lives in Maryland and has graduated the US Army Ranger course a month and a half ago and is headed to Afganistan in 2 weeks tells a very different story about the quality of their training.

All I had to listen to from a bunch of guys who got back from SQ at the mess not too long ago was how hardcore they were and how they could beat the Americans at this that and the other thing. It's freaking tiresome to hear/read it all the time.


----------

